# What's up?



## phost22

is there even an expression in italian for what's up?

i read that "cosa c'è" could work but an italian friend told me that it means more like what's wrong than what's up. she told me come va worked better but i know come va means how's it going and can't be used in the same context.

does cosa c'è work or maybe there's some better slang i'm missing?

grazie


----------



## Merlino

"cosa bolle in pentola"


----------



## carlafed

Come va?
Come butta?
Che c'è di nuovo?
Che cosa bolle in pentola  is correct, but it sounds an old time story.

Please not that the correct form is 'Che cosa?' or 'Che?' 
'Cosa?' by itself is not correct 
I know, I known that  'cosa?' is largely used, but I do not like it


----------



## walnut

carlafed said:
			
		

> Che cosa bolle in pentola  is correct, but it sounds an old time story.


  E' vero, è old-fashioned ed è un classico del linguaggio quotidiano amichevole: è divertente da usare con voce cavernosa e atteggiamento da spy-story. "Hey, giovinastri, cosa bolle in pentola?"  Walnut


----------



## Silvia

Come va? (Come butta? Come te la passi? informal/colloquial) = you're asking about how things are going or about someone's health conditions

Che/cosa c'è di nuovo? = What's new?

I guess the best translation for "what's up?" is "che/cosa c'è?", the kind of answer depends on the person you're talking to.

- Che c'è? (what's up)
- Niente (nothing is or nothing's up )


----------



## lsp

How about Novità?


----------



## ^dylar^

How about "com'e' " as a possible translation?

I know it's not standard italian, but that's what I would say.

PS: Please note, you should write "e' " with an aceent NOT an apostrophe, the problem is I don't have the right key on my keyboard.
Sorry for that.

Hope this helps


----------



## Silvia

dylar, chi dice com'è?

Se dici com'è, è matematicamente sicuro che ti rispondano: Cosa? Com'è cosa?!


----------



## ^dylar^

silviap said:
			
		

> dylar, chi dice com'è?
> 
> Se dici com'è, è matematicamente sicuro che ti rispondano: Cosa? Com'è cosa?!


 
In Toscana ed Umbria (zona di Perugia) ti risponderemmo "bene, grazie!", e credo che si usi anche al nord, ma non sono sicura....

Cmq, provare per credere!


----------



## leenico

> is there even an expression in italian for what's up?


cosa c'é che non va?


----------



## lsp

leenico said:
			
		

> cosa c'é che non va?


Since that's more along the lines of "what's wrong?" than "what's up?"  you'd only say that to find out what's bothering someone, otherwise "what's up?" can be used as just a greeting, or a way to ask what's new.


----------



## Silvia

Che si dice? 

What's up?


----------



## F4sT

salve,
se non sbaglio what's up significa una roba tipo "che c'è?" no? quindi mi chiedevo se suona un po' maleducato iniziare una conversazione con quello... in inglese suona male? 
grazie.


----------



## Testarossa

no, non suona male.  Infatti, è molto familiare.  Ma, direi di usarla solamente con amici.

Ciao,
Greg


----------



## Pbracc

As far as i know What's up may be used as our italian colloquial "Com'è?" in the meaning of "Come va?" or even more colloquial and regional "Come ti butta?".

Correct me if i'm wrong...


----------



## mzsweeett

Pbracc said:
			
		

> As far as i know What's up may be used as our italian colloquial "Com'è?" in the meaning of "Come va?" or even more colloquial and regional "Come ti butta?".
> 
> Correct me if i'm wrong...


Yes..... it can be used that way and also can be like your " che fai" or che cosa fai". My father in law uses this term all of the time.

Un Abbraccio,

Sweet T.


----------



## leenico

People use it as a greeting such as "watcha doin." Not proper english of course.


----------



## Silvia

Pbracc said:
			
		

> As far as i know What's up may be used as our italian colloquial "Com'è?" in the meaning of "Come va?" or even more colloquial and regional "Come ti butta?".
> 
> Correct me if i'm wrong...


 Non è proprio così, in quanto la risposta non verte sulla salute o su come uno se la passa. Corrisponde più a "che succede?", "cosa c'è in ballo?" ecc. Come già detto, è piuttosto informale.


----------



## tikky

Salve a tutti!
Ho incontrato queste due espression "What's up?" e "How come?", cosa significano?
Grazie in anticipo


----------



## GiovanniO

What's up? = Come va?

How come? = Perchè?


----------



## tikky

Thank you...


----------



## Paulfromitaly

What's up poi tradurlo "come butta" o "come va" ; "how come" significa "come mai?" oppure " come può essere?"


----------



## kan3malato

Ciao tikky welcome.

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=8465&highlight=what's+up

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=49261&highlight=what's+up
Qui ci sono altre discussioni con quel termine:
http://forum.wordreference.com/search.php?searchid=1828410
ps
C'è un ottimo motore di ricerca che spesso(molto) evita di richiedere cose già
discusse,provalo e non te ne pentirai...


----------



## combustion

In ogni caso, a un corso di "slang" qui in California, mi hanno insegnato che se ti senti dire "ehy, what's up" (che in California ormai scrivono: wazzup!") non devi risponedere raccontando quel che stai facendo, come ti va, ecc.ecc. (come fanno tutti all'inizio), e' semplicemente un saluto, ne' piu' ne' meno di "ciao!"
comb...


----------



## die

You are right. I heard people aswering "I'm fine", "Chillin'","Nothing" or just saying back "Wat up!"


----------



## Samuel. J. Barr.

tikky said:
			
		

> Salve a tutti!
> Ho incontrato queste due espression "What's up?" e "How come?", cosa significano?
> Grazie in anticipo


 
Tikky,

*'What's up?' * can also mean, depending on the circumstances. *'whats the problem?', whats the matter'* or even *'What's going on'?'* As for 'how come' there are various translations depending on what was said immediately prior. Not an easy task.

Hopes this is of some help

Sam


----------



## martinuccia

tikky said:
			
		

> Salve a tutti!
> Ho incontrato queste due espression "What's up?" e "How come?", cosa significano?
> Grazie in anticipo


 

ciao.."what's up" e "how come" significano come ti va la vita. "what's up"  può anche significare "cosa c'è?"...bisogna contestualizzarli

ciao ciao


----------



## Polacco

Can *"What's up?" *also be translated into *"Cosa c'è?" o "Che c'è?" *?


----------



## primo_cerchio

combustion said:
			
		

> In ogni caso, a un corso di "slang" qui in California, mi hanno insegnato che se ti senti dire "ehy, what's up" (che in California ormai scrivono: wazzup!") non devi risponedere raccontando quel che stai facendo, come ti va, ecc.ecc. (come fanno tutti all'inizio), e' semplicemente un saluto, ne' piu' ne' meno di "ciao!"
> comb...


E' un po' come l'hi l'how are you? a cui si risponde very well thank you and you andche sul letto di morte?


----------



## simonaj

combustion said:
			
		

> In ogni caso, a un corso di "slang" qui in California, mi hanno insegnato che se ti senti dire "ehy, what's up" (che in California ormai scrivono: wazzup!") non devi risponedere raccontando quel che stai facendo, come ti va, ecc.ecc. (come fanno tutti all'inizio), e' semplicemente un saluto, ne' piu' ne' meno di "ciao!"
> comb...


Hi Combustion,
when "what's up is used come saluto, how one does answer it?


----------



## combustion

Obviously "Fine!", "Good", etc...
But "What's up!" too, and so on...
comb...


----------



## giacinta

Avrei detto "Che c'e' di che? =What' s up?

e "come mai" = How come?

Non so perche' --ma queste espressioni mi sono venute in mente. 

Mi sono sbagliata?


----------



## tikky

Thanks to everyone!!!


----------



## lsp

_What's up?_ as a greeting can also be _Novità?_ You can answer with _Nothing much, what's up with you?_/_Same old same old_/etc.

It can also be used to inquire what's bothering someone who appears to be troubled.

How come = why?


----------



## bella oochi

However,the word 'Che' has so many different meanings,doesn't it?


----------



## mateintwo

phost22 said:


> is there even an expression in italian for what's up?
> 
> i read that "cosa c'è" could work but an italian friend told me that it means more like what's wrong than what's up. she told me come va worked better but i know come va means how's it going and can't be used in the same context.
> 
> does cosa c'è work or maybe there's some better slang i'm missing?
> 
> grazie


 
*What's up* is a common greeting phrase in English among young people.
*what's up* is short for saying what is happening hence I think best translated *che sta succedendo* or simply *che succede.* Of course the most comon Italian equivalent is *Come vai* or less common *come vanno le cose*

cosa c'è I would only use when I meet someone and I sense something is a little wrong - because the person looks sad or angry and so on.


----------



## [ITA]Shank

"Che succede?" that literally it's "What happens?" could be good for what's up.


----------



## Dminor

Any suggestions for a translation of this phrase? My "come stai?" is a bit of a weak translation


----------



## claudine2006

One possible translation: Come va?


----------



## pinturicchio07

Dminor said:


> Any suggestions for a translation of this phrase? My "come stai?" is a bit of a weak translation


 
Come va/vai means "How's it going"...


----------



## Dminor

But it's supposed to be a bit comical. "What's up" is usually used in a "cool" context, if you know what I mean. This should have to mock that a bit, so "come va" seems a bit too normal for me.


----------



## claudine2006

Have a look to these threads
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=165984
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=8465


----------



## Dminor

Thank you!


----------



## Dminor

I have to explain the context a bit better. We are discussing some very difficult stuff on a site. Then someone who hadn't seen that before came in and responded with some astonished smileys, with no further comment. So then I want to say "hey... what's up? ", just pretending we were doing nothing special. It fits so perfectly because it means "what's wrong" as well as "hi".

How would this fit in that context: "cosa bolle in pentola?"


----------



## pinturicchio07

Dminor said:


> I have to explain the context a bit better. We are discussing some very difficult stuff on a site. Then someone who hadn't seen that before came in and responded with some astonished smileys, with no further comment. So then I want to say "hey... what's up? ", just pretending we were doing nothing special. It fits so perfectly because it means "what's wrong" as well as "hi".
> 
> How would this fit in that context: "cosa bolle in pentola?"


 
*"Che c'è?" *


----------



## Dminor

But that would simply mean "what's wrong"..


----------



## pinturicchio07

"cosa bolle in pentola?" also means "what's cooking/brewing?"


----------



## claudine2006

pinturicchio07 said:


> "cosa bolle in pentola?" also means "what's cooking/brewing?"


Cosa bolle in pentola = (lit.) What's boiling in the pot?
But it's an expression which means "What's going on?".


----------



## pinturicchio07

claudine2006 said:


> Cosa bolle in pentola = (lit.) What's boiling in the pot?
> But it's an expression which means "What's going on?".


 
Right - "what's cooking" is also another expression to say "what's going on".


----------



## claudine2006

pinturicchio07 said:


> Right - "what's cooking" is also another expression to say "what's going on".


Sorry, I thought it was a question. Too many question marks in this thread.


----------



## pinturicchio07

claudine2006 said:


> Sorry, I thought it was a question. Too many question marks in this thread.


 
Understandable - I was simply phrasing the phrase as it would look with the ? at the end of the sentence.


----------



## Phrixus

What does it mean in Italian? Thank you.


----------



## pinturicchio07

Slang for "Come stai?"


----------



## laurentius67

anche 

what's up ? = Che succede ?, Che c'è di nuovo ?


----------



## GiovanniRega

F4sT said:


> salve,
> se non sbaglio what's up significa una roba tipo "che c'è?" no? quindi mi chiedevo se suona un po' maleducato iniziare una conversazione con quello... in inglese suona male?
> grazie.



No, veramente "what's up" e "che c'è" sono due cose differenti --

"Che c'è" è più del genere di "what's wrong" in inglese di "what's up"

Ho un'amica che ha detto "che c'è" nel posto di "che mi racconti di bello?" e la sua compagna di stanza l'ha attaccata verbalmente in ritorno.  Stai attento!

Secondo me, ci sono molte cose da dire invece di "cosa fai di bello" ecc..  Italiano non ha una traduzione sola.


----------



## Fra31

Ragazzi comunque dipende perchè in america, per esempio, what's up è un saluto, come per esempio in italian può essere "oh bella zio!...Loro dicono " What's up man?"...ma non si aspettano una risposta, se gli rispondi ti prendono pure per cretino


----------



## london calling

Mi aggiungo a questo thread. E' chiaro che _What's up_? si traduce con 'Cosa succede/Come  butta?' (dipende dal contesto). 

Io invece volevo riferirmi alla differenza di pronuncia in inglese della APP, _WhatsAPP_ (/wɒtsæp/) e  'What's up?'  (/wɒtsʌp/). Chiaramente è un gioco di parole. Il problema però è che in italiano non si distingue fra la pronuncia dell'uno e dell'altro. _What's up?_ e _WhatsAPP_ si pronunciano allo stesso modo  (/wɒtsʌp/).

La mia non è una domanda: è soltanto una precisazione.


----------



## TheCrociato91

london calling said:


> Il problema però è che in italiano non si distingue fra la pronuncia dell'uno e dell'altro. _What's up?_ e _WhatsAPP_ si pronunciano allo stesso modo (/wɒtsʌp/).



Concordo, alquanto irritante.
 È bene tuttavia sottolineare che in italiano standard mancano sia il suono æ sia ʌ, quindi si tende a pronunciarlo più come /wɔtsap/.
Ulteriore precisazione, tanto per cercare il pelo nell'uovo proprio. 

Vado ora prima che mi bannino per off topic.


----------



## Einstein

Una cosa che nessuno ha precisato: in BrE, "what's up?" significava "cosa c'è che non va?", come "what's wrong?" Dico "significava" perché ormai si saranno mescolati i significati, anche grazie a Bugs Bunny; comunque in AmE vuol dire "cosa mi racconti?", "come butta?" ecc., non necessariamente cose negative.

A proposito, confermo che in Toscana dicono anche "com'è?" al posto di "come stai?"


----------



## london calling

TheCrociato91 said:


> È bene tuttavia sottolineare che in italiano standard mancano sia il suono æ sia ʌ, quindi si tende a pronunciarlo più come /wɔtsap/.


Lo so, ma faccio proselitismo.


----------



## Pietruzzo

london calling said:


> Chiaramente è un gioco di parole. Il problema però è che in italiano non si distingue


Noi però abbiamo "vazzapp" (vai a zappare). Vuoi mettere?


----------



## london calling

Pietruzzo said:


> Noi però abbiamo "vazzapp" (vai a zappare). Vuoi mettere?




Turista inglese: "What's up?"
Italiano: " Ma come ti permetti?!"


----------

